# Bark vs. Burnt



## low n slowww (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello all,

I had only my second stab at pork spare ribs today.  At the end of it all, the meat was fall off the bone and had a great smoky flavor.  That said, I wasn't sure if the outside was burnt or if it was bark. How does one tell the difference?  The outside was quite dark (black in many parts), and I was disappointed that there was not much to discern with regard to the components of the rub.  It seemed like a waste of spices.  There was sugar in the rub, and I put honey on before foiling so it made me wonder if the sugar burnt.  On the other hand, how else do you get "bark"?

Thanks,

David


----------



## low n slowww (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's what it looked like:













IMG_1256.JPG



__ low n slowww
__ Jun 10, 2017


















IMG_1255.JPG



__ low n slowww
__ Jun 10, 2017


















IMG_1254.JPG



__ low n slowww
__ Jun 10, 2017


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi David!  That looks awesome to me!  If your smoker got hotter then 250, your sugar may burn.  Burnt would have a bitter flavor, bark does not.  I love a nice bark on my briskets and butts, with ribs, not so much.  Your ribs do not look burnt at all!

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Dave,
some quality Qview would certainly help us discern between Bark vs Burnt.
Then again there is the ol'saying, "That ain't burnt, that's flavor!"  LOL.

*Edit to add: Great, you posted Qview while I was writing my reply.
And it looks good to me.
I'd say maybe to go a little lighter on your rub, and try less smoke or higher quality smoke (i.e. thin blue smoke)*

Sugar and honey can definitely burn with a quickness at temps over 300' and the flavor of burned carbons really stand out.
So, if you're cooking at 225'-275', then you're not tasting _'Burnt'_ sugars, it is Bark.

Dark or Black bark is the result of smoke in the glaze created by the meat's water/fats combining with the rub.
That rub glaze is reddish in color in the absence of significant smoke.
The layer of chewy/crunchy meat directly below the rub part of the bark, is the result of the Maillard reaction forming a pellicle (similar or same as a sear(?) not exactly sure).
Below the rub and pellicle is the smoke ring, that is another topic in and of itself.

So, my first advice to have a tastier and lighter bark, is to attain that elusive _'Thin Blue Smoke'_.
Or the best thin smoke you can and only smoke for the first few hours if you're not using a wood burner.
Secondly would be to keep it Low-n-Slow and not risk actaully burning any sugars.
Third would be to trim surface fats off and keep humidity low, less water/fats less for the smoke to cling to.
Fourth and final, what rub are you using? Is it lacking sufficient spices for full bodied flavors?


----------



## padronman (Jun 11, 2017)

Id say you did real good.  Lots of sugar and the addition of honey can make it easier to "burn" the outside but to me the pics say bark.  Bark isn't meant to show off each individual spice and trust me your mouth will say it's not a waste.  Go with a light coating of rub....you don't want it to be like a woman's 1980's makeup......:)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2017)

Those are not even close to burnt! Looks like good bark to me...JJ


----------



## low n slowww (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback and advice.  I have some good ideas for next time!


----------



## sauced (Jun 12, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Those are not even close to burnt! Looks like good bark to me...JJ


I agree....looks real good to me!!


----------

